# Logische Partitionen mounten



## MetallDragon (30. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute,
Heute wende ich mich mal wieder vertrauensvoll an euch, um mir bei der Lösung eines, vermutlich kleinen, Problems zu helfen.

Und zwar:
Ich möchte eine logische Partition mounten. Soll heissen nicht hdb2 sondern quasi hdb2,1.
Leider weiss ich nicht, wie das geht.

Zu meiner Partitionsaufteilung:

primär: hda1: Linux

primär: bdb1:WinXP(NTFS)

primär: hdb2: Extended
logisch: Daten(FAT32)

wenn ich jetzt: 
_mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /mnt/daten_
eingebe bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, die besagt, dass hdb2 nicht in FAT32 formatiert ist.

Ich hoffe man vertseht, was ich sagen will.
Danke für jede Hilfe.
M.D


----------



## Helmut Klein (31. Mai 2004)

```
mount -t vfat /dev/hdb3 /mnt/daten
```

Die logischen Partitionen funktionieren genauso wie die primären - du musst nicht (erst) irgendwie die Extended 'Partition' mounten.

Für eine Ausgabe der Partitionstabelle:


```
fdisk -l /dev/hdb
```

als root.


----------



## MetallDragon (31. Mai 2004)

thx,
die Partitionstabelle hat mir sehr gehofen.
Jetzt läuft Alles.
Aber eins verstehe ich nicht: warum ist die logische Partition hdb5, wenn die Primärpartition hdb2 ist.
Wo sind da 3 und 4 ?


----------



## Lampe (31. Mai 2004)

Man kann ja, soweit ich mich erinnere maximal 4 primäre Partitionen in den Pat. Tabelle haben. Drum auch erst bei 5 die extended Pat.


----------



## MetallDragon (31. Mai 2004)

thx.
Und noch ne Frage. Zwar zu nem anderen Thema aber man muss ja nicht wegen jede´r Kleinigkeit nen neuen Thream aufmachen :-D
Und zwar: Seit ich dummerweise mal etwas mit der "Grub-Bash" also der Kommandozeile, die kommt, wenn man _grub_ eingibt, rumgespielt habe.:-(
Startet der Rechner immer in dieser Bash anstatt den Bootloader anzuzeigen.
Weiss jemand, wie man das rückgängig machen kann ?

M.D


----------



## MetallDragon (31. Mai 2004)

es würde mir auch schon helfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie ich in der RedHat 9 Rescueumgebung den Bootloader neu schreibe. Wenn ich nämlich _ grub-install_ eingebe kommt nur _/sbin/grub.conf: not found_
thx M.D


----------



## Lampe (1. Juni 2004)

bei der RedHat Rescue kommt meist die Meldung dass du erst die root Umgebung wechseln musst.

chroot /sys/oldimage

irgendwie so. Sorry, aber ich weiß es so aus dem Kopf nicht!
Und dann haste die Config auch unter /etc.


----------



## MetallDragon (1. Juni 2004)

(Man, ich liebe diese Community)
Thx.
Stand ja sogar beim starten der Línux-rescueumgebung...*peinlich*
Naja trotzallem danke.

//edit:
PS: Wie schafft es die Spinne auf deinem Keyboard von u nach y zu springen ?
Muss ein ziemliches Biest sein


----------



## Lampe (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MetallDragon _
> *
> PS: Wie schafft es die Spinne auf deinem Keyboard von u nach y zu springen ?
> Muss ein ziemliches Biest sein  *




Nicht wirklich, das ist ein amerikanisches Post gewesen, da sind y & u Nachbarn


----------

